# Joining the Army with IBS...



## AlphaBowel (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey guysI want to join the army and was wondering whether stating I suffer with IBS will harm my application or not?It's only the territorial army I want to join...I'm thinking that leaving it will probably be more beneficial for me...


----------



## fashionqueen1183 (Jul 8, 2010)

AlphaBowel said:


> Hey guysI want to join the army and was wondering whether stating I suffer with IBS will harm my application or not?It's only the territorial army I want to join...I'm thinking that leaving it will probably be more beneficial for me...


Leaving it out probably would be beneficial in terms of getting in, however, although its only the TA, there is still the potential for you to get posted to a war zone and you would still have to go away for weekends etc. I think you should seriously consider whether you feel its right for you to join. They only stop people joining for a reason you know?


----------



## f0rc3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have to say I wanted to join the army too, well the navy to be more exact as a fighter pilot on an aircraft carrier, but with my problems Im deciding against it, and I think its for the better, for your life and your happiness, that you dont join up. It isn't worth it even if you arent deployed to a warzone, its still going to suck because If you are assigned to an outpost, sometimes they dont have bathrooms and if you get an attack you are screwed, Im sorry but thats just how it goes man.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

This would be extremely difficult to do. I'd argue that it would be impossible for me to join the army and be productive with my current symptoms. But if you don't think it will interfere- go ahead and apply.


----------

